
Swiss experiment with sound to make cheese tastier - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-cheesy-music-swiss-cheese-tastier.html
======
huhtenberg
In related news:

    
    
        Erasmus Darwin held that every so often you should 
        try a damn-fool experiment. He played the trombone 
        to his tulips.
    
        This particular result was, in fact, negative.
    

That's from "A Mathematician's Miscellany" by Littlewood, which is an
excellent collection of quirky bits and pieces of this kind. Highly
recommended.

[https://archive.org/details/mathematiciansmi033496mbp/page/n...](https://archive.org/details/mathematiciansmi033496mbp/page/n5)

------
pryce
Any 'experiment' of this sort that isn't double-blinded and controlled is not
worth doing, and shouldn't even be considered news.

We live in a world where decades later our culture is still reading and (even
making movies!) about Masuru-Emoto-style bullshit because we don't teach our
children science properly.

~~~
cfontes
Never heard of this guy before, what an interesting.

A true con men.

------
starbeast
I hope there is a lounge-core room featuring all the Richard Cheese covers.

------
GChevalier
Advertisement at it's finest: I was suggested to buy an oscilloscope on that
page

------
rotten
The very finest cheeses, I suspect, will benefit from live performances
instead of canned recording played through some cheap speaker. Perhaps he
should hire a chamber music ensemble to play to the cheeses every day.

~~~
CaptainZapp
According to the local free (crap) rag he's playing Led Zeppelin for the
cheese, which would be difficult to perform for a chamber music ensemble.

What begged the question: Why is there the Apple (record company) logo on the
picture, if he claims to play Led Zeppelin?

------
ldayley
I’ve toured an artisanal bourbon distillery in Kentucky that does something
similar while the bourbon ages in barrels. The music plays loud around the
clock to keep it vibrating (among other things).

------
tekproxy
Amazing

------
trebligdivad
bringing culture to cultures?

------
StreakyCobra
Now I want to eat cheese, it's really not nice to post food-related content. I
don't thank you.

